# Property development question



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm looking at buying a one bed condominium (around 56 m²) in BGC area and trying to compare the value of 2 of similar standing. One which has no furnishings and needs repainting against one which is fully furnished and does not need repainting.

The difference in price is about £7000 or $10,000

I think this is considerably more than it would cost me to furnish and decorate the "bare" one.

Can I get a second opinion on that?

Many thanks

Robert


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Labor is cheap, probably not more than 500 pesos for quality work and then on up to 1000 pesos for professional work completed, i'd go for the professional paint job.

I'd rather furnish the house myself, with appliances that I want to use not the stuff they stick in these condo's. Size is everything, for sure a side by side huge fridge will always be on my list, along with an electric oven with an induction burner/heat cooker top.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

I would go for the painted one and negotiate a better deal to take out the old furnishings.
Painters work in groups, commonly from an approved contractor and they must be certified by the condo management to work there. 
The less "outside" people know where you live the better for security. Unless you'd want to pain it yourself


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

The BIG difference here is if you just buy furniture from the local department store, (SM), which can be done VERY CHEAPLY, (plywood frame or particle board frame...very cheap poor quality which will breakdown and the wood will separate from the humidity in a few years if it does not break from structural weakness before that)...OR...buying high end top quality furniture that will last you for many years.

A perfect example of this is a "good" cheap sofa will cost you about 8 to 10 thousand pesos at SM, (about $170 to $210 US Dollars)...whereas a "GOOD HIGH QUALITY" all leather sofa with a solid wood frame and stainless steel hardware from Laz-Y-Boy furniture gallery will cost you about 140,000 pesos, (which is about $3,000 US Dollars).

So, ask yourself if you want to furnish it with cheap poor quality furniture that will not last very long versus buying good quality furniture that will outlast you and your condo building?

ALSO...the condo that already has furniture...is it good quality or poor quality? That will also play a big part in your decision because if you buy the furnished unit...what kind of furniture are you really getting for the increase in price? They may be selling you cheap poor quality furniture for a really high price and you are NOT actually getting your money's worth!

You will never know for sure unless you buy the empty unit and furnish it yourself...then you will know exactly what you have. As was already pointed out...labor is cheap here and repainting a condo will be an easy task...


----------

